# Just got back from Olympic SJ



## partypremier (4 August 2012)

Had a great day. The sj course looked to easy to start with the first few clear, but those jumps were enormous.  They all make it look sooooooo easy.

I had great seats in block with the riders, trainers, etc pure fluke as they were not the dearest tickets. We were on the end of our row with all the teams & crew milling all around us.  Carl Hester was behind us watching & mega showjumping god Ludger Beerbaum (why was he not riding??) but also to my amazement was the heavyweight boxing champ Vladimir Klitchko with the Ukraine team.  I said to my OH that guy looks like a mafia bodyguard, then we realised who he was, he is biiiigggggggggg, would need a shire for each leg. My OH stood behind him on the step above & he was still bigger than OH!!!

It really was a who's who & the sj was great.  Skelly really made it look so easy.

Any one who goes to see the rest of the rounds I wish you a great time & good weather.


----------



## JCWHITE (4 August 2012)

Thank you for a first hand account, sounds like a really great day!


----------



## amage (4 August 2012)

Ludger pulled out of selection process a few weeks ago...horse wasn't ready


----------



## partypremier (4 August 2012)

Such a shame he pulled out, but good to see him supporting his team.  Surprised Pessoa got a time fault he looked soo smooth. The belgians, dutch & USA all looked good & strong.  Peter Charles got in a pickle not sure what went so wrong he was over the otherside to where I sat.


----------



## OldNag (4 August 2012)

Wow!
I was there too, but I didn't get the seats you got (very jealous).

I was very pleased with our seats though, we had the cheapest but we had a great view.  I was impressed that the rows were nice and steep so even though we had tall people in front, my kids could still see really well.

Wasn't the course amazing.  I wonder what will happen to the jumps at the end, will they auction them off?  I'm going to ask our YO if we can have some like that  (but a lot smaller, I'd want to limbo under those!).

All in all a brilliant day out, and well done Team GB.


----------



## amage (4 August 2012)

OldNag said:



			Wow!
I was there too, but I didn't get the seats you got (very jealous).

I was very pleased with our seats though, we had the cheapest but we had a great view.  I was impressed that the rows were nice and steep so even though we had tall people in front, my kids could still see really well.

Wasn't the course amazing.  I wonder what will happen to the jumps at the end, will they auction them off?  I'm going to ask our YO if we can have some like that  (but a lot smaller, I'd want to limbo under those!).

All in all a brilliant day out, and well done Team GB.
		
Click to expand...

hmmmm that could cause a rather sharp increase in livery costs....they are pricey fences!!


----------



## merlinsquest (4 August 2012)

We went today too & had the best time, great seats which we got last night!  Easy journey, no trouble buying food or drink & not massively expensive.  T shirts not too dear either £18.  Definately the experience of a lifetime, the fences are huge, venue impressive, could thoroughly recommend!


----------



## Burnttoast (4 August 2012)

Sounds amazing! Can I ask what block you were in? I'm in 226 for the GPS on Tuesday and when I went to check out those seats last Monday it had "Athletes" as well as the block number at the entrance to the stand, so I did wonder...


----------



## CalllyH (4 August 2012)

We have just got back! Was amazing! Second time to Greenwich and still brilliant. Lots of riders milling around the stadium grounds today


----------



## tasel (4 August 2012)

That must have been amazing!!! I really wanted to get tickets, but I'll just sulk instead...


----------



## CalllyH (5 August 2012)

We were so lucky last night got tickets at half nine. At ten pm we were on the motorway to London. It's been an amazing but very tiring day but we wanted to see the show jumping and that's what we got! 

If you get the opportunity to go however much it costs go (if the credit card allows )


----------



## JCWHITE (5 August 2012)

Thats a great story Callly H!!


----------



## partypremier (5 August 2012)

Burnttoast you lucky thing I was in Block 226. Any seats 511 512 are on the end were all the teams sit, we had those seats row 24.  But they all seem to mingle in there somewhere that small block beside is reserved for the teams & other Olympic competitors.  Nice to see the dressage riders taking an interest in the sj.


----------



## partypremier (5 August 2012)

To be honest wherever you sit at the venue will be amazing as the atmosphere is great.  Travel was easy, everyone you meet so happy & helpful.  And all those people helping to make everyone's day easy & special should get a big thank you especially as they give up there time for free!!  I am a country person who does not venture into London willingly, but everything is set up so that anyone can enjoy the whole experience.


----------



## Burnttoast (5 August 2012)

partypremier said:



			Burnttoast you lucky thing I was in Block 226. Any seats 511 512 are on the end were all the teams sit, we had those seats row 24.  But they all seem to mingle in there somewhere that small block beside is reserved for the teams & other Olympic competitors.  Nice to see the dressage riders taking an interest in the sj.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers! We're 226, row 14, seats 515 and 516 - sounds like that might be in the middle of things - even more exciting now than it was anyway! How I'm going to get any work done between now and then I dont know...!


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

So wish I could go but we've got people on holiday at work so wouldn't get the time off :-(

I'm loving watching it all on the tv though xx


----------

